# Drank the Tesla Kool-Aid and converted!



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

It seems that John McElroy from Autoline Network has converted from being a Tesla critic to being a Tesla supporter. And all it took was taking a Model X home with him for a weekend. (Insert dirty joke here. )

He had a lot of nice things to say in this article:

https://www.wardsauto.com/ideaxchange/how-i-drank-tesla-kool-aid-and-became-believer

It's about time that Tesla is getting support from the media. Good to know that folks like John McElroy and Sandy Munro, despite their initial bias, had remained objective in their analysis and reviews, and simply stated the truth. They must have gotten an extensive share of flogging and hateful responses out there for turning their attitudes towards Tesla. Probably seriously damaged their careers and relationships too in some ways, so you got to give them loads of credit for taking Tesla's side.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> It seems that John McElroy from Autoline Network has converted from being a Tesla critic to being a Tesla supporter. And all it took was taking a Model X home with him for a weekend. (Insert dirty joke here. )
> 
> He had a lot of nice things to say in this article:
> 
> https://www.wardsauto.com/ideaxchange/how-i-drank-tesla-kool-aid-and-became-believer


I hope McElroy has converted but I'm not convinced yet. He will need to write more than something to the effect of "Tesla is a whimsical company that uses pop culture in their menu system but has no technological capability that can't be matched by other carmakers." to convince me. It's almost code for "no need to rush out and buy a Tesla now, there will be a lot more selection next year". I'm thinking he's only saying nice things now so that when he attacks Tesla in the future, he will seem more unbiased. Time will tell.


----------

